# Sleep Cycle



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive read a few times, that some hedgehogs are coming out around 7-9 pm, and running or eating and doing various things. Quilloughby is definitely not like this. We play with him around that time, but when we put him back in his cage, he goes back to sleep. He seems to only emerge when we are in bed around 12 or 1am. Is this normal? I was thinking about getting a playpen for playtime, perhaps to help with being awake at that time? The problem i see with that is that even when he is out with us, he is searching for a place to burrow into (he loves pillows and arm pits!). Any thoughts?

I also was wondering if it may be the light... We dont go to bed until 12 or so, so the lights are on until about then.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

It's definitely the light. Most hedgehogs dislike light and won't get up until the lights are out completely--because when there's light it's still daytime, and they're nocturnal animals. 12-1 is a perfectly normal time for them to get up, but I've found that it's typically when the lights are out that they decide to come out. The lights go off at 10:30 at my house, and Quentin is up by 11 most days even after deciding to take a nap after earlier playtime. Try to get the light cycle regulated so the lights are on and off at the same time each day (say from 7 am to 9 pm--12-14 hours per day).

If you have to have the lights on, try covering the cage with a blanket to block the light (as long as the cage is well ventilated). He may choose not to get up until 12 or so still, but then it will be because it is his choice--not because he thinks it's daytime.

If he's still a baby, sleeping is something they do a lot of so trying to find a place to hide could be just a typical baby deal. BUT if you have the lights on, he could also be more light sensitive than other hedgehogs, so try dimming the lights.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

I do believe he likes the lights dimmed more than completely on. I'll try covering the cage though, as i for some reason hadnt considered that! I was worried because he seems like he is really only awake for 4-6 hrs a night.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

About dimming the lights... I'd only dim them during playtime with you; not in the middle of the day. And, of course, turn them off at night.

During the day, hedgie should know that the incandescent/compact florescent "sun" is up and shining... that it's daytime and not early morning or evening. Insufficient light is one factor that can contribute to hibernation attempts even if hedgie is warm enough.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

We usually leave the windows open (the shades anyhow)... is that sufficient or should we keep a light on too/instead?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd vote for leaving the lights on. Having previously lived in WNY for over a couple decades, I know the sun rises late and sets early... and add in the lovely grey sky that happens from time to time.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright i will do that from now on!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

My guys don't come out when I'm around, I have to fetch them. So don't feel bad if you're missing the action. If I turn off the lights and sit very quietly I can watch them in very dim light. If I set up the video camera (which I've done) I can watch them for hours but its really boring, I wouldn't recommend it. hahahaha! Eat, Drink, Run Wheel. Repeat.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

dont forget pooping... thats definitely in the routine!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

hahaha that was the grossest thing about the video. ughhhh.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Rocko is the same way. We're all night owls here (It's currently 5:15 AM and I haven't been to bed yet :? ) so Rocko usually doesn't come out until we turn the lights off around 1 or 2. Sometimes he's out within a few minutes of the lights going off, hehe. I've noticed that he sometimes wakes up as early as 10 and just shuffles around under his hedgie hat until the lights go out. Every once in a blue moon, he'll be hungry (or bored) enough to come out while the lights are still on. But then he eats a little bit and RUNS for the hat again :lol: 

But don't worry. Hedgies will kind of adjust to whatever light schedule you have, so whenever your lights go out is when the night begins. Most people just say that hedgehogs are awake beween 9-11 PM because that's when normal people go to bed.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I have Harley's light on from 7am-7pm and as soon as the light goes out at 7 he is up and eating and then on his wheel. He usually doesn't go for a nap until after midnight and then is up again around 1 or 2 to eat a bit more and shuffle around his house before going to sleep for the "night" at around 5. I think he may be a little more active then some hedgies from the sound of it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

When I'm at my apartment, he gets his own room, so lights are out at 9pm. He'll come out and roam around until about midnight and he'll go back to sleep. He'll wake up again at about 2-3am and continue his roaming once more for another 2-3 hours.

At my mom's house, his cage is kept in my room. At 9pm, I'll turn the lights off, but I also have a blanket covering his cage. When I head back to my room at whenever time, I'll have a small desk lamp with the movable/twirlable heads and I'll turn it around so that the beam of light is directed away from the cage. He'll continue with his business even while I'm in the room, and even if I'm talking. He's also good with light from my lap top as well. And before I covered his cage with a blanket, I'd have all the lights off and it'd just be my lap top light(ya...bad for my eyes :? ) And he'd come out anyways.

I found that once he adapted to me, and got comfortable in his home, he is much more lenient on what I do and what lights are on.


----------

